# Thought you couldn't get these for R32????



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Bonnet Hood Strut Damper Nissan Skyline GT-R GTR R32 - eBay (item 300533595061 end time Mar-16-11 02:11:59 PDT)

Anyone in the know think these would fit. As I understood it there was no clearance for this mod to a 32??


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I didn't think you could but for $70 might be worth a punt. I'd be interested in some for mine!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

DaveW sells them too 

I've already ordered a set, but still waiting to get them.

TBHO I'm also a bit worried about the clearence issue, but I thought I give them a try :nervous:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

i too am interested in these just dont know how well they fit! nobody has a picture of them fitted to an r32! even that ebay one isnt a skyline


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

trevbwhite said:


> i too am interested in these just dont know how well they fit! nobody has a picture of them fitted to an r32! even that ebay one isnt a skyline


Tis true
and $70 is $70...

Austrian GTR - let us know when yours come - how well they fit please.

I bought some carbon ones for an R35 and was going to MAKE them fit.... I'll prob never take them out the box


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

I was also concerned that my CF bonnet would be too light for the pressure of the struts and either end up snapping it in half or cracking me under the chin when i release the catch:nervous:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

godzilladom said:


> I was also concerned that my CF bonnet would be too light for the pressure of the struts and either end up snapping it in half or cracking me under the chin when i release the catch:nervous:


I also asked dave about this issue and he told me that they are specific for the light GTR bonnet (as its alloy bonnet is way lighter than that of a GTst or something)...

...don't think there is much weight difference to a FRP or CF bonnet tho...

...I'll be using them with a FRP hood.

Will post up some pics when everything is mounted, but guess this could take a while as I'm still waiting for the damper and I'm also waiting to get my new FRP hood from Gaz :nervous:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice one fella.
keep us updated. I keep up on the build thread anyway

Dom


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

godzilladom said:


> Nice one fella.
> keep us updated. I keep up on the build thread anyway
> 
> Dom


Thanks mate :thumbsup:

Haha, just need to find some time to post some updates :chairshot

Leo


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*bonnet*

im very intrested in this to.if all goes ok i"ll definatly getting some.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I am on the list if they have something like that for the R32.
I always thought there wasn't enough clearance for a strut on the R32.

But at the same time, I'll believe it when they show me a pic.
Because it looks like a WRX in the picture... and that isn't an R32.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There is a reason why tein, top secret etc don't make these

Hope these ones fit for you guys


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I'd be curious to see them too...

i bought a set of R33 Tein one's in an attempt to retro fit them to my car, but there was virtually no clearance between the inner wings and bonnet since the tubing was too thick. (though......you could in theory close the bonnet if you didnt mind bending it, or had bonnet risers)

then bought a set of no-brand thinner dampers, which did fit in therms of clearance since they were about half an inch in diameter, but were too short to mount cleanly without drilling a few extra holes.


TS got a set to fit, so the theory is there that they can be installed.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, I ordered a set...for the price, why not? I hate hood prop rods.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

endo said:


> I'd be curious to see them too...
> 
> i bought a set of R33 Tein one's in an attempt to retro fit them to my car, but there was virtually no clearance between the inner wings and bonnet since the tubing was too thick. (though......you could in theory close the bonnet if you didnt mind bending it, or had bonnet risers)
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
One can always dream!!!
Very interested to see what come out of this thread too.
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I just flew back home from Dubai and these dampers arrived. No instructions. They are quite thin, which might be why they may fit...in any event, this should prove to be interesting as I try to install these....


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Pics please mate!
And installed!
Big fingers crossed for you.

Bob


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, well, this kit doesn't fit at all. No instructions were included, and what looked to be the most obvious bolt-in solution leaves no clearance for the hood when closed. The problem isn't the dampers, but the mounting points simply stick out too far.

waste of money, unless I can sort out a different way to mount this.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> ok, well, this kit doesn't fit at all. No instructions were included, and what looked to be the most obvious bolt-in solution leaves no clearance for the hood when closed. The problem isn't the dampers, but the mounting points simply stick out too far.
> 
> waste of money, unless I can sort out a different way to mount this.


Have you made any pics mate of the installtion (or at least from the kit)???

Have you mounted the holding plates with the ball mount facing upwards or downwards???

I got mine last week (ordered from DaveW), but unfortunately as my car is still apart I had no chance to fit them yet :nervous:

Mine also came without any instructions :chairshot

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i did say that there is a reason why Top Secret, Tein etc dont do them for the R32


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^
Matty do you think they modified their Top Secret carbon bonnet in the pic above to make these ones work on their 32?
Any chance you or Miguel could ask the lovely guys at Top Secret for us?

bob


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Austrian GTR said:


> Have you made any pics mate of the installtion (or at least from the kit)???
> 
> Have you mounted the holding plates with the ball mount facing upwards or downwards???
> 
> ...


I did mount the plates with the ball facing downwards, so that was a mistake - it should be upwards.

the other ball, if pointing up, interferes with the hood closure. It will have to screw in sideways, and I didn't see a sideways-mounted screw, but it was this morning and I wasn't fully awake.

anyone know what the little wire clip does? I'm guessing it makes the cup go onto the ball easier if you undo it...? I just hammered the thing on, but then again, I'm American, and just kind of go for brute force straightaway


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> anyone know what the little wire clip does? I'm guessing it makes the cup go onto the ball easier if you undo it...? I just hammered the thing on, but then again, I'm American, and just kind of go for brute force straightaway


No brute force needed mate 

Remove the clip and it will slip on easily 

Just don't forget to put it back afterwards so the damper won't come off.

Perhaps I'll give it a try this week on my car and take some pics for comparison :nervous:

Leo


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

just took a close look at it; yep, just need to unclip, insert the damper, then reclip.

the bracket will clear, now that I know to mount it facing upwards :nervous:

didn't have a look and the missus will have my head on a platter if I dash out to the garage now to peek (because it won't be a peek but a long unstoppable effort to try to fit the thing), but are there any stock screws that are sideways? If there aren't, some drilling is going to have to happen, and aluminum isn't the strongest material...

I will say that the dampers are very thin, and definitely long, so it *should* reach a mounting point somewhere....


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Would you be able to fit a few rivnuts maybe into the aluminium wing channel to give you some strength? And then use small bolts to attach?
Looking forward to seeing how you get on and some pics.

Bob


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Me too - my imagination is going mad.... looking forward to pictures

Dom


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

kismetcaptain--- were yours from zene racing,with autobahn88 0ver the box?? as there the ones ive just got threw and sound just like the ones youve got.no instructions either in mine!!:nervous: will look forward to your pics bud.


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

looks like we'll be making our own instructions!!:thumbsup:
probably for the best anyway

Dom


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bobby - afraid not , not speaking to top secret


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

OOOow!!! Why matty?

Bob


----------



## sifeizai (Mar 8, 2011)

so conclution is that it will fit if you are able to get a thin damper and willing to drill new holes on the inner wings?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

herman said:


> kismetcaptain--- were yours from zene racing,with autobahn88 0ver the box?? as there the ones ive just got threw and sound just like the ones youve got.no instructions either in mine!!:nervous: will look forward to your pics bud.


yep, they won't fit without living with a hood that won't close flush. I tried everything, and mounted the plate with the ball as far away from anything as possible. This required putting the plate in between the hood and the hood mounting arm - same as putting a spacer in to lift the back of the hood for "venting". 








Here's the hood closed with the bracket in place:









Here's the other side closed without the bracket, i.e. normal:









The other end requires the hood to bend a bit for clearance. So to really work, you'd probably need to put another spacer on the hood arm. There are cars that do that, but I think it's horrifically ghetto and IMHO doesn't help to vent the engine bay at all. There's no side hole - well, you could drill for one I guess, but the side wings aren't too thick and having bent out dents more or less by hand before, the aluminum fenders we have aren't all that sturdy, as light as they may be.










On the upside though, the damper itself *will* fit with the hood fully closed. Just not with the brackets or the mounting ball. :chairshot


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've opened a case with eBay, as the guy selling these kits is thick as a brick. The damned thing simply won't fit...unless you're happy with a 1/8~1/4" gap and permanently bending your bonnet.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That is a shame mate. I was hoping that it'd fit smoothly with no problems.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I did figure out a way where it *might* fit:

- use a metal cutter and remove the safety hooks at the back of the hood gutter, although then you'd lack, uh, safety hooks and the car would no longer be street-compliant in many countries.
- when installing the ball-end for the other end of the damper, after screwing it in, hammer it hard and straight until you've sunk it into the metal at least a 1/4". Haven't tried it so can't say if you'd rip through the aluminum or otherwise bugger up the screw threads.
- add 1" spacers to your hood so the whole thing is elevated off the rails. Of course, then you'd have issues with water when it rains, not to mention wrecking the aerodynamics of the front of the car as you run massive gaps on both sides of the hood.

So...in short, no one's done a kit before because there isn't a way to make one fit a street-legal R32.


----------



## strickaj (Oct 25, 2010)

That's disappointing.


----------

